

Ask HN: Moving from Vietnam to US, is there any tech company I can work? - huydotnet

Hi guys. I&#x27;m now living in Vietnam, working for a Swiss-based IT company which providing mobile&#x2F;online payment solution. I&#x27;m an expert in Javascript, NodeJS. I&#x27;m gonna move to San Francisco next year and I wonder that can I found a job in US? Is there any technology that doesn&#x27;t require US-based graduated guys like me? Could you please suggest me some name I can apply to? Thank you very much!
======
troymc
If you're not a US citizen, then I suspect your problem will be getting the
proper work visa, not the lack of a degree from some US university. How is it
that you can move to San Francisco? We need more information.

~~~
huydotnet
I'm gonna migration to live in SF with my family, then I will be a US citizen
after 3 or 5 years :D

~~~
troymc
You need to read about what you can and can't do in the US, given your current
immigration status.

The central hub for that information is
[http://www.uscis.gov/](http://www.uscis.gov/)

